# Pigeon River Country State Forest - access to 7 sinkhole lakes



## Hamilton Reef

DNR to allow access to 7 sinkhole lakes

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_066100323.html

03/06/08 BY SHERI McWHIRTER [email protected]

VANDERBILT -- Seven sinkhole lakes in the Pigeon River Country State Forest will be opened to the public after four decades of being blocked to anglers.

The spring-fed lakes have been off-limits since 1965, due to state fishery research that ended about 10 years ago. Now state officials intend to open the spots for public fishing, but will enforce strict rules there about bait, boats and camping.

"They're unique, pristine, little geological lakes. No inlet, no outlet, like little cereal bowls in the woods," said Tim Cwalinski, fisheries biologist with the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.

Hemlock Lake in Cheboygan County is expected to open in April, along with six in Otsego County: Ford Lake, West Lost Lake, Section Four Lake, Lost Lake and both North and South Twin Lakes. The state's Natural Resource Commission will discuss the policy change today in Lansing and the final decision will be made next month by DNR Director Rebecca Humphries.

"Anytime they can expand recreational opportunities without harming the environment, I'm all for it," said fisherman Sam Surre of Frederic. "If they're not going to do anymore research there, they should open it up so the public can use their property. It belongs to the people, not the state."

Campers must keep their sites 600 feet away from the lakes, only four of which will be stocked with fish. Hemlock and Section Four Lakes will get brook trout, while Ford and West Lost Lakes will be stocked with rainbow trout, Cwalinski said.

Rules for the stocked lakes will limit anglers to artificial lures or flies, plus only non-motorized boats will be allowed on Hemlock, Ford and West Lost Lake. Just personal float tubes will be permitted on the others.

Erosion control will remain a concern at the lakes and state officials partnered with local volunteer stewards to keep watch for erosion problem spots along the sometimes steep shorelines. Volunteers with the Trout Unlimited Headwaters Chapter will also keep the areas free of litter, especially if public use increases.

"We want to make sure the public gets to enjoy an unspoiled visit to a really rather unique feature in the forest," said Lance Weyeneth, local TU board member.

All seven lakes are within about two miles of the forest headquarters on Twin Lakes Road, east of Vanderbilt.


----------

